# Grubs



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Last fall I took quite a bit of damage from grubs, they seem to crop up late August/early September particularly along driveway edges. I spread a product with Dylox at the time and it killed a lot of them, but the damage was already done. Is that same product ok to use as a preventive, or should I use something else? And when should it be applied to kill them before they do the damage?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would drop GrubEx as soon as possible. We discussed grub control back in March.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2032


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Chlorantraniliprole is what's usually used as a preventative. It might be on the late side in your area, but I'd still do it now. I would try to do it in March or April next time. Grubex is a brand name, as @g-man mentioned.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'll get some down asap. Thank you.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Can you put GrubEx down with new seed/seedlings?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Can you put GrubEx down with new seed/seedlings?


Absolutely. The only risk is walking on them.


----------



## Doug E Dee (Oct 19, 2017)

Is Bayer Advanced Complete any good for 3 month grub control?

Hoping for a single product for grubs, ants, ticks and fleas.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Doug E Dee said:


> Is Bayer Advanced Complete any good for 3 month grub control?
> 
> Hoping for a single product for grubs, ants, ticks and fleas.


I recently put down a ~75% mix of each product: GrubEx and BAYER ADVANCED Complete Insect Killer https://www.bayeradvanced.com/find-a-product/lawn-care/complete-brand-insect-killer-for-soil-turf. The Bayer Advanced product says it kills subsurface insects up to 90 days. I applied both at combined lower rate I felt would be a good cross section total treatment for my entire lawn sqft area.


----------

